# Change of Passport after ielts



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

I have got a new passport (and new PP #) since i submitted EOI.

Now during visa lodge, i see that the passport # is different (the old pp) on ielts result sheet than the one i have right now.

Is this okay to submit docs as is and wait for the CO if he asks for clarification?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi muhammad.bilal, 

it won't be a problem. Do you have a scan of the old passport ID page? If yes, just upload the old and new passport scan in the eVisa system. They expect you to list all your former passport numbers in form 80 as well. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Hello.. I had the same situation. You can just send an email to the British council or IDP. And then you need to send them your old trf and copy of new and old passport. They will send you the amended TRF with new passport no within 2~3 business days. Btw you have to pay for the postal change only


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi muhammad.bilal,
> 
> it won't be a problem. Do you have a scan of the old passport ID page? If yes, just upload the old and new passport scan in the eVisa system. They expect you to list all your former passport numbers in form 80 as well.
> 
> ...


Thank Monika. Two things:

1. Where would i upload old and new passports? I mean is there any specific category of docs that handle old/new passports within Upload Docs section?

2. Do i need to submit form 80 along with my docs or when the CO asks for it? Whats the process around it.

Thanks again.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi muhammad.bilal, 

1.There is a passport category, which you can use as many times as you want. You can also provide a short description/comment for each uploaded document, where you can specify "old passport" and "new passport. 

2. You can wait for the CO to request form 80 but we filled it out and submitted it up front.


----------



## gurbachans231 (11 mo ago)

tirupoti said:


> Hello.. I had the same situation. You can just send an email to the British council or IDP. And then you need to send them your old trf and copy of new and old passport. They will send you the amended TRF with new passport no within 2~3 business days. Btw you have to pay for the postal change only


This is really possible or not ??


----------

